# Rain?



## 325ci.com (Sep 23, 2002)

BFE will run rain or shine, correct? weather.com predicts thunderstorms all weekend...


----------



## tdc (Apr 6, 2003)

325ci.com said:


> BFE will run rain or shine, correct? weather.com predicts thunderstorms all weekend...


Yes. Rain or Shine!

But it's a bit too early to predict what the weather will actually be like up at Lime Rock.

Let's all hope for good weather! :thumbup:


----------

